# Tom Bombadil = ...



## j0n4th4n (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, I know this has been discussed before but I'm pretty sure no-one has mentioned this idea before:

Could Tom Bombadil perhaps possibly be ... none other than... the one and only... RADAGAST THE BROWN???

Think about it. Radagast was fond of nature and trees and was said to, by the time of the War of the Ring, isolating himself of from the rest of the World. Thats why the Ring doesn't affect him when he tries it on. Also, 'Tom' has brown har and wears a hat...er, ahem


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 21, 2003)

An interesting theory, but no- there is no possible way that Bombadil is an Istari. I'll let someone else "proove" the point. (I can be so lazy sometimes )


----------



## faila (Jan 21, 2003)

THe ring would of affected an istari.


----------



## Éomond (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by j0n4th4n _
> *
> Or perhaps hes one of the Blue Istari?
> *



There is no way he could have been a Blue Istari. The two Blue Wizards went into the East, and never came back. Their job or "purpose" in life was to help the few tribes and villages of Men in the far East against Sauron. So, the answer is *no*


----------



## j0n4th4n (Jan 22, 2003)

ok ok no need to try me like a FAD, i just thoght it was an interesting theory, and it can't be disproved. (not about him being a blue wizard. that, i'll concede, is most unlikey)


----------



## faila (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by j0n4th4n _
> *ok ok no need to try me like a FAD, i just thoght it was an interesting theory, and it can't be disproved. (not about him being a blue wizard. that, i'll concede, is most unlikey) *


 the one ring would of affected most likely corrupted an istari (it corrupted sarumon and he had never seen it) gandalf was scared to ever have it for it would corrupt him. Theirfore it is loical to assume that it couldnt of been an istari for it would of corrupted them.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 23, 2003)

The Istari had been in Middle-earth for about 2000 years when Frodo met Bombadil. This flies completely in the face of the claims that Bombadil was "eldest". The theory can be disproved. If you really want, I can create a complete case against the idea, documenting every step, but I really don't see it as necessary. I'm not trying to jump on your case, and I still think that it's an interesting theory, it's just that it simply isn't accurate.


----------



## Tatem (Jan 23, 2003)

No, Bombadil isn't Radagast. Istari can't see the wearer of the ring, but when Frodo tried to sneak past Bombadil with the ring on, he just stared at him and asked where he was going.


----------

